

Interviewing: Done Right - pbjorklund
http://josephbulger.com/technology/interviewing-done-right/

======
Egregore
I wouldn't expect somebody doing a small (15 min) program do it with TDD. If
they will do it - it will be a plus, but it's not that important.

BTW: What is your position versus the person you interview? (Are you on the
same table looking at the same monitor or are you behind him looking at the
code?)

